# Skep bottle in Sam Adams Commercial



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

I saw a Sam Adams beer commercial today, They talk about using heather honey from Scotland, then show some beautiful glass skep bottles. Anyone ever come across these? Know where to get them?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

This?

http://www.aldenteblog.com/2008/10/worlds-stronges.html


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

No, this was a honey bottle. The entire bottle is just like a skep.


----------



## cjmcharlotte (Aug 1, 2009)

Is this it?


----------

